
3500-year-old Luxor tomb discovered in Egypt - urahara
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/09/09/africa/egypt-luxor-ancient-tomb/index.html
======
tyrw
> It belonged to Amenemhat -- which means the god "Amen Is In the Forefront"
> \-- and his wife Amenhotep, said Mostafa Al-Waziri

Is this the same origin as for the word "Amen" in Christianity?

